# [Q] Android for Blackberry Bold 9900?



## bastijn (Mar 30, 2012)

Dear all,

Is it possible to install Android on the Blackberry Bold 9900?
Or is somebody working on making it available on the Bold 9900?

Bastijn


----------



## PakAttack1994 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey, no its not possible for you to port android on bb OS. Might be in the future but not right now.


----------



## IndraWP (Mar 30, 2012)

bastijn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Is it possible to install Android on the Blackberry Bold 9900?
> Or is somebody working on making it available on the Bold 9900?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it was impossible, afterall i ever heard about running android on BB Playbook


----------



## ricley (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry but NO =(


----------



## salfordscripteR (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry pal. Althought I go by the rule 'anything is possible' due too the amount of work that would be need I cnt see anyone attempting it in the near future. 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## hamadazh (Mar 31, 2012)

no its not possible for your phone buy samsung sgs2


----------



## adrivetest (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm quite curious about this. Why is android not possible on a blackberry? No driver for its hardware? Bold 9900 has a 1ghz qualcomm, 728mb of ram and even a gpu. Something like a nexus one .


----------



## DizzyWorm (Apr 9, 2012)

*Doubtfull*

That would require* ALOT* of work


----------



## daniyyel (Apr 16, 2012)

DizzyWorm said:


> That would require* ALOT* of work

Click to collapse



I also want to know what works should be do for porting android os to blackberry, I like blackberry 9900 design but the OS is too poor to use.


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 27, 2012)

adrivetest said:


> Yeah I'm quite curious about this. Why is android not possible on a blackberry? No driver for its hardware? Bold 9900 has a 1ghz qualcomm, 728mb of ram and even a gpu. Something like a nexus one .

Click to collapse



No, this aren't possible even if you have a 1 GB RAM, because BlackBerry Bootloader are Propietary Locked. You have too much Windows Minding, Android are Linux. So there's no such thing as "Drivers".


----------

